# Müll im Wald auf Pumptrack Anlage nahe Frankfurt/ Main



## MTBpleasure (5. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin gestern am Nachmittag auf einer kleinen Runde im Wald gewesen im Bereich Frankfurt/ Offenbach/ Neu Isenburg und bin dabei auf recht viel Müll auf der Pumptrack Anlage gestoßen der sich fast komplett über das Gebiet der Anlage hinweg zieht. Leute muss das sein??? Nehmt doch gefälligst euren Müll wieder mit nach Hause oder entsorgt ihn am nächsten Mülleimer. Hat euch das euer Elternhaus nicht bei gebracht? 








Die betreffende Pumptrack Anlage liegt recht versteckt im Wald und ich vermute sie wird vom Waldeigentümer seit ein paar Jahren geduldet aber ich vermute, wenn der den Müll sieht gefällt ihm das nicht und die Anlage ist bald Geschichte. Den genauen Ort der Anlage verrate ich ERSTMAL NICHT. 

Ich fordere die Verursacher auf den Müll schleunigst zu beseitigen. Ich für meinen Teil bin dazu nicht bereit weil ich nicht den Müll anderer Leute entferne sonst könnten diese meinen, oh es gibt ein paar d*** die meinen Müll weg räumen und sie machen gerade so weiter und es ändert sich nichts.


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Oktober 2020)

moin.
vor einigen jahren war ich immer mal da. unterm laub findest du sicher den müll, den ich dort auch schon kritisierte...
die anlage ist nicht geduldet und wird alle jahre wieder mal blockiert und dann wohl doch wieder saniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (6. Oktober 2020)

Moin, die Anlage wird auch immer wieder verändert. Sehe da immer wieder Veränderungen gerade an der Stelle das die Bilder zeigt. Vor ein paar Monaten hatte ich mal bei FB eine Diskussion (wegen etwas anderes) mit ein paar Jungs denen die Anlage scheinbar wichtig ist. Die hatten da eine große Klappe was dabei raus kommt sieht man auf den Bildern. Ein schrottreifes Fahrrad samt ein paar Teilen ist mir aber auch neu. 2018 war ich da auch viel quasi jede Woche 2-3x auf einen kurzen Abstecher während meiner Tour. Da lag auch immer ein bisschen Müll herum aber so extrem wie gestern wars nicht. Ich hoffe diese Jungs entdecken irgendwann mal diesen Thread hier und handeln.


----------



## cjbffm (6. Oktober 2020)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> ...vom Waldeigentümer...



Bei uns hier herum, also in der Mainebene von Frankfurt am Main südwärts, ist alles Staatswald. Der Staatforst Dreieich, im Mittelalter das Jagdgebiet des Deutschen Kaisers.

Was den Müll anbetrifft: Anstatt auf Einsicht anderer zu warten, die wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht eintritt, mache doch mal einen Aufruf zum gemeinsamen Aufräumen. Aber schnell, ehe die Bäume Laub werfen und man nichts mehr findet.


----------



## bbQ (21. Oktober 2020)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Bei uns hier herum, also in der Mainebene von Frankfurt am Main südwärts, ist alles Staatswald. Der Staatforst Dreieich, im Mittelalter das Jagdgebiet des Deutschen Kaisers.
> 
> Was den Müll anbetrifft: Anstatt auf Einsicht anderer zu warten, die wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht eintritt, mache doch mal einen Aufruf zum gemeinsamen Aufräumen. Aber schnell, ehe die Bäume Laub werfen und man nicht mehr findet.


Da ich dort meine Jugend verbracht habe, wäre ich beim entrümpeln dabei 8)


----------



## cjbffm (21. Oktober 2020)

bbQ schrieb:


> Da ich dort meine Jugend verbracht habe, wäre ich beim entrümpeln dabei 8)


Ja, auch ich könnte mir vorstellen, mitzumachen (from Fränkfurt to New Isenburg ist es ja ein Katzensprung). Auch wenn ich dort nie bin, weil ich nur auf Wegen den Wald durchquere. - Vermüllter Wald geht nämlich gar nicht, und wenn jeder mal alle 20 Jahre ein bißchen aufräumt, überfordert das niemanden. 
Bloß pflege ich meine Mutter und bin von daher 24/7 beschäftigt.


----------



## Philippos (22. November 2020)

Moin zusammen,
wo genau ist denn der Pumptrack oder gibt es noch andere Plätze zum pumpen? Bin vor kurzem nach Hanau gezogen und auf der Suche.


----------



## kreisbremser (22. November 2020)

Philippos schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> wo genau ist denn der Pumptrack oder gibt es noch andere Plätze zum pumpen? Bin vor kurzem nach Hanau gezogen und auf der Suche.


Zwischen FFM und Isenburg. Genauer wird es dir niemand verraten, da illegal. Die Reise lohnt sich, sofern er intakt ist.


----------



## Philippos (22. November 2020)

Ok danke! Und irgendwas offizielles? Mich wundert das ein bisschen, weil Frankfurt, Offenbach, Hanau zusammen nicht gerade klein sind. Fährst da keiner Pumptracks?


----------



## bbQ (22. November 2020)

Glaube bei aschaffenburg gibt es noch was.. ob das offiziell ist?! Ka 

Glaube die meisten mit 2 Rädern fahren eher im Taunus oder Spessart bergab


----------



## kreisbremser (23. November 2020)

Philippos schrieb:


> Ok danke! Und irgendwas offizielles? Mich wundert das ein bisschen, weil Frankfurt, Offenbach, Hanau zusammen nicht gerade klein sind. Fährst da keiner Pumptracks?


in offenbach gibts noch die/den bombenkrater. kannste bestimmt googlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (25. November 2020)

Bombenkrater = am Schneckenberg, vielleicht findet man es so besser. Im Wald verteilt gibt es viele Pumptracks oder kurze knackige Trails. Vorallem in Dietesheim an den Steinbrüchen, Offenbacher Stadtwald Richtung Isenburg und Heusenstamm, der Frankfurter Stadtwald, Klippen Kelsterbach und in Rodgau gabs früher ein Pumptrack, auch genannt "Berg und Tal Bahn", Quer ggü. der Jet im Wald in Jügesheim. Ist halt alles mit suche verbunden, und ich glaube bis auf die Bahn in Rodgau nix offizielles.

Ich fahre auch eher aus OF in den Odenwald, Spessart und Taunus. Wenn du aus Hanau kommst ist vielleicht die Ecke um Bad Orb ganz interessant (Linsengericht, Freigericht,...) Da sollte es was geben ohne lange zu suchen.


----------



## kreisbremser (26. November 2020)

und natürlich der hahnenkamm.


----------



## 666 (2. Dezember 2020)

*Dirt Park Berkersheim*​


----------



## Bejak (6. Dezember 2020)

In Neu-Isenburg im Tannenwald soll ein neuer Pumptack entstehen.






						Pumptrack-Anlage im Tannenwald wird erneuert
					

Im Tannenwald will die Stadt die alte Pumptrack-Anlage durch eine neue ersetzen. In acht bis zehn Wochen soll sie da sein.




					www.fr.de


----------



## --- (8. Dezember 2020)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Leute muss das sein??? Nehmt doch gefälligst euren Müll wieder mit nach Hause oder entsorgt ihn am nächsten Mülleimer. Hat euch das euer Elternhaus nicht bei gebracht?


Sorry, aber das ist doch eindeutig Müll der für den Wertstoffhof gesammelt wurde dann, warum auch immer, dort hin geworfen wurde. Wahrscheinlich hatte der Wertstoffhof geschlossen. Das der Verursacher hier mitliest halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Das ist sicher kein Müll den man beim Biken oder Wandern auf den Boden fallen lässt. Das was man da sieht gehört übrigens ganz sicher auch nicht in den Restmüll!!!


----------



## nikl69 (13. Dezember 2020)

Philippos schrieb:


> Ok danke! Und irgendwas offizielles? Mich wundert das ein bisschen, weil Frankfurt, Offenbach, Hanau zusammen nicht gerade klein sind. Fährst da keiner Pumptracks?


Ich war noch nicht dort, aber schau doch mal in Bad Vilbel,  ich meine das ein recht anständige und offizielle Anlage. In Erlensee wurde auch was gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (6. Juni 2021)

Ich bin die Tage mal wieder vor Ort gewesen und ich muss sagen, die Situation dort an der Anlage hat sich gebessert. Gut gemacht Jungs und Mädels. Sieht recht sauber und aufgeräumt aus.


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Juni 2021)

irgendwann wächst über alles gras 
schön, dass sich das verbessert hat.


----------

